# Blossom & Minuet kidded TRIPLETS!!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I am on baby watch again. I must say its an excellent distraction from all the heartbreak. Keeps me going and keeps me saine. Both girls are bred to Little Tot's Estate Meadow-Rue and both girls are due 2-28. Minuet's ligaments are nearly gone. They've been dropping daily. She is getting mushier too. Blossom's ligaments have been hard but are softening today, yet still kind of hard. So I think Minuet might go first. Course it wouldn't be the first time one of them tricked me either! Ha!

Here's Blossom, she's a 2nd freshener (Nottie's mom.) She had twins last time, buck/doe and both were coal black. Nottie got the blue-eyes. This time there won't be any blue-eyes nor should there be any black. Rue has given me 7 kids so far and all 7 have been chamoise.  This is an old pic, taken 2-2...









Here's Minuet, she's a first freshener. She carries black and has blue-eyes. I am guessing some gold or chamoise kids and I'm hoping for blue-eyes too. *Think pink!*
Really old pic, taken 1-28...









What do you think they'll have? I'm getting so excited!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Twins for both

Be good girls and don't hold out on mama ok?


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

I am thinking lots of PINK :girl: :girl: :girl: (from both girls) & blue eyes(from Minuet) for you!!! Good luck!!! :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

PINK PINK PINK! And twins for both as well. Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Since my kidding season is officially over I'll send some of the pink I've been blessed with down to you Ashley. I think that both your girls will give you some doelings though I think Minuet will give you 1 of each and Blossom twin does! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Thanks everyone! I do hope you're right!  I fed them a little early tonight due to the rain and cold weather. Minuet's ligaments are gone, but she's not mushy yet so she's getting real close. Blossom's ligaments have really dropped, they're super low. Full moon tonight though neither one really looks ready to go that soon.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

More babies WAHOO!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

I moved the camera today and now I can see them even better. Waiting and watching. Don't know if they're ready yet or will wait. I'll likely walk down later to see how they're doing.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Contractions???*

Its now 7pm and Minuet has been standing in the corner of her stall for a while. Every few minutes she stiffens up some and her tail raises up. Then she'll relax and her tail will fall back down. I'm starting to wonder if she's going to kid sooner than I thought.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

GOOOOO Minuet!!!! Do you have a more recent photo of her udder?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

No I haven't taken any new ones of her udder. I think that was a real contraction. Boy she's not wasting time if she's really in labor. Oh yeah, that's a contraction. I better get prepped to go down.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

FUN FUN FUN!!!! Babies! Best of luck to you and Minuet!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

She's a ff so I expect some screaming. So far none. She's just standing there laboring. Blossom's snoozing in the stall next to her. Minuet is such a mouth too so I'll be absolutely shocked if she's quiet through this.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

LOL, Peach is definatly a talker too, I think it is because she was a bottle baby..


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

I can't recall if Minuet was a bottle baby or not. I am pretty sure she wasn't. She was kind of wild when we got her and Rue definitely was and still is wild. Minuet's somewhat friendly now, but not a really big pet type.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

That is weird, bottle babies are usually really in-your-face type of personalities. Peach is extremely friendly!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Well Minuet is an '06 kid so this was before he was pulling everything onto bottle. I'm pretty sure she wasn't. Only bottle babies I have are my 3 buttin'heads girls and Petite and all of them are in your face. You'd think Blessing was. Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Robin is sooo friendly, but I don't think she was bottle raised, all of my does are friendly except Kadabra, but she is getting better every day!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

He does all kids now and I don't blame him. I'd like to get to a point like that too. I don't intend to let Fuchsia raise hers. They didn't fare as well as I'd hoped on her last year so I'll bottle raise her kids. I doubt I'll pull these though.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

I know this is quick, but any progress? I am getting anxious to see the babies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

She laid down but I haven't seen anything else.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Well its going on an hour now that she hasn't done anything but lay there and sleep so maybe she's just having braxton hicks. LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

hahaha Naughty girl! :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Well it is a bit early. I've never had a doe kid this early. Heck Civil went in labor on 144 though, but actually kidde don 145. I think these early kiddings could be due to the dog.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

She just started bleating but I wasn't paying attention. She stood up. Watching for something...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

YAY!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

:scratch: I'm not sure if anythings up or if she's playing games. I had hoped that bleat meant more contractions but I wasn't looking and now she's standing so who knows.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

you know she won't have those kids before tomorrow - she is just trying to drive us crazy like all the rest of the does


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Bad Minuet! :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

You know what was funny. Hubby had given up that Civil was going to kid Monday night. He had just laid down and she started pushing. ha! I had to go tell him I was heading down to the barn. LOL So he got back up and got dressed and came down. Hehe They're so fast to change from almost nothing to a baby coming out. So I'm always watching.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Come on, Minuet!!! Lots of PINK :girl: for Ashley!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*



> They're so fast to change from almost nothing to a baby coming out. So I'm always watching.


So true!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Yes and I bet I'll go to bed and be up in just a couple hours. LOL Stevie works 2nd so he'll be in around 2:30 in the morning and will watch her on the camera too. He'll wake me if there's something to see. She's a ff so I'm hoping she'll cry out when in labor to let me know.

She hasn't laid back down since she bleated out and got up.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

I think I'm going to get ready for bed soon. I'll update as soon as there's something to say. Hopefully a kidding!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Goodnight! I too hope your next update is photos of some babies!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

I'm getting my daughter ready for school. So far they both look about the same, not a whole lot going on. Guess there's still a wait to go.  But tomorrow is suppose to be pretty and warmer!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

warm is good - not like the 4+ inches of snow we got this morning! :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 for Blossom & Minuet*

Mid 40s today. Doesn't looking like any babies tonight. I was watching her on the camera this morning and saw a baby kick, it was plain as day and obvious. So I know they're doing well so far!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 144 for Blossom & Minuet*

I hope all goes well with your baby!! You are so right about those surprises!! I had NO idea that Angel was ready and didn't expect her to go and BAM...I wake up to hearing a baby crying! Good luck and heres some more :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: for ya!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 144 for Blossom & Minuet*

Does Does Does :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 144 for Blossom & Minuet*

Yes they're sure sneaky! Tomorrow is 145 for them and both Potsie and Civil both kidded on 145. When I fed them this evening they both were the same, nothing to report so I do not anticipate babies tonight. Hoping for babies this weekend! And doelings.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 144 for Blossom & Minuet*

Here's some new pictures of the girls today. Today is 145 for both.

First is Minuet...



























And Blossom...



























Minuet's ligaments have been gone but still not as mushy as I think it'll get. Blossom's ligaments are really low today. Can't wait!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 Minuet & Blossom, new pics added, see last post...*

Minuet has a nice udder!!! If I was you I wouldn't sell her :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 Minuet & Blossom, new pics added, see last post...*

Good luck!!! Thinking pink!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 Minuet & Blossom, new pics added, see last post...*

Thanks! I have been pretty much sure I wasn't selling her as she started filling in. I just haven't taken that off my site. I will though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 Minuet & Blossom, new pics added, see last post...*

O my, such pretty preggy girls with those gorgeous udders!!! I don't think they'll keep you waiting much longer! Can't wait to see what colors you get!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :lol:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 Minuet & Blossom, new pics added, see last post...*

Thanks!!! So far Rue's 7 kids have been chamoise. Some broken with white, some chocolate pointed. So I figure chamoise is very likely. Minuet might have some gold ones though.  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 Minuet & Blossom, new pics added, see last post...*

so cute and fat.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 Minuet & Blossom, new pics added, see last post...*

Well I checked them both this morning and neither one has ligaments. I didn't get a good picture of Blossom's udder but here's Minuet's...










Blossom points her rear to the back wall so pics are hard, Minuet points her rear to the gate so its easy. Blossom's ligaments were there last night, but extremely low. Today they're gone. Minuet's have been pretty non-existant anyway but felt even more gone. So we're waiting and watching.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

I love Minuets udder!! It is really similar to Upset's.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Minuet's been having some contractions. Waiting and watching.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Do the baby dance :stars: :dance:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Is the suspence getting to you yet? I was hoping to hear of babies at the last page of this topic. Guess, i'll have to wait a bit longer though. I am still waitng for my next doe to be ready to kid-she's still holding on though. My other kids are all doing well and growing. I think i'm more excited for my munchies to kid-although that's still awhile off yet. I hope at least one gives me a doe as once the minis leave i'll only have two does. I am still waiting for my replacement doe kid to be born-but so far the lady i'm getting it from is having a buck year.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Blossom keeps going into the corner where I can't really see her. Minuet has been doing some up/down and pawing. She hasn't pawed up till now at all. That's cool. She'll throw that leg out strait and tense up and then it passes and she relaxes. I'm suppose to go to dinner at my parents at 4 today but at this rate we might not be able to make it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Nope, you are definately not gonna make it to dinner!! Your gonna have some babies on the ground by 6 tonite :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

I bet she'll start pushing as soon as you pull out the driveway  :lol:

Hope she goes soon!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Well she's having strong contractions now. No pushing just yet. I'm not going, but hubby and kids will and they'll bring me back some dinner. I can't tell if Blossom's contracting or not, she's so restless and talking all the time.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Watch they'll both start pushing at the same time :greengrin:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

 I think they'll kid at about 3 my time, which is 8 your time.

With twins for both of them, 1 boy and 1 girl


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Come on girls!!! Have lots of healthy :girl: PINK :girl: kids for Ashley!!! The suspense is almost to much to stand!!! The girls just love making us wait to see the babies don't they!?!? :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

We're getting there. Minuet has a birth goop hanging about 3 - 4 inches. Heavy back bending contractions. Not sure if she's pushing or they're just contractions but we're close. She's a ff so its slow going.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

GOOOOOO MINUET!!!! :stars: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

TRIPLETS!!!!!!!!! 2 does and a buck, all look like Evy!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

TRIPS!!!!!!!!!! Way to go Minuet!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

wow Triplets! amazing

Congrats :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Congratulations Minuet!!! Way to go triplets AND a ff!!! Wow :girl: :girl: :boy: .... :birthday:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Congrats to you & Minuet!!! Happy Birthday little ones!!! arty:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

All three...


















Buckling has the most color...









First doeling...









And last doeling, she has the most white...









Better pictures tomorrow. I can't tell just yet if they're blue-eyed. They kind of look it but its hard to be sure.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! 

CONGRATULATIONS! They are so cute, and gorgeous! Go Minuet!
:girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Ashley, they are beautiful! I like the random splashes of color! Make sure Minuet gets an xtra hug tonite, she did a wonderful job. Lets hope ,for your sanity that Blossom gets the hint!! AND gives you twin does!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

I love them!!! Are you keeping a doe?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Yes I'll likely keep one. I'll decide for sure in a few days. I'm exhausted and starving. So far no signs from Blossom.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 Minuet & Blossom, Ligaments are GONE!*

Blossom has goop and she also is having contrations!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Minuet kidded triplets! Pics pg5 Blossom having contractions*

WOW!!! She is progressing quickly! GOOOOO Blossom!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Minuet kidded triplets! Pics pg5 Blossom having contractions*

Honestly I have been slack. I haven't been watching her like Minuet. LOL I was stuffing my face when I saw her having a really hard contraction. Haha She's pushing some I think, though not quite there yet. Good contractions.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Minuet kidded triplets! Pics pg5 Blossom having contractions*

LOL, well you need energy to handle all of those babies! I wonder how many she will have. I can not believe Minuet had trips in there!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Minuet kidded triplets! Pics pg5 Blossom having contractions*

Come on Blossom, give your mama :girl: :girl: !!! And make it snappy! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Minuet kidded triplets! Pics pg5 Blossom having contractions*

Me either, I figured twins most likely. I am figuring twins again this time.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Minuet kidded triplets! Pics pg5 Blossom having contractions*

Good luck and I am thinking :boy: :girl: for you....My doe is due on the 2nd also. Congrats on the trips!!!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Minuet kidded triplets! Pics pg5 Blossom having contractions*

Come on Blossom!!! Have some more healthy :girl: PINK :girl: babies!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Minuet kidded triplets! Pics pg5 Blossom having contractions*

Well, either Blossom decided to "take a break" or Ashley did! LOL! It's now 10:50pm....babies expected before midnight...come on Blossom be a good little girl so your momma can get some sleep!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Minuet kidded triplets! Pics pg5 Blossom having contractions*

Blossom had steady contractions for a while then laid off. At midnight I went in and felt a point. I couldn't tell if it was a hock or what. She pushed it out anyway and it was actually a hip. She did very well. She flew through the delivery by the time she got going. So I hardly had time to clean their faces before the next one hit the ground. She had triplets too!!!! 2 does and a buck just like Minuet. That Rue is priceless for his doe to buck ratio!!! One more doe due by him and that's 3-7 Hera. At least we have a little break. I'm exhausted. Its now after 1 and I'm waiting on the placenta.

Here's pictures of the babies. The first born is the smallest and also the darkest. I could have swore she was black at birth then was convinced she was solid chocolate but the more she dries the more I think she's a red/chocolate chamoise. The other two are chamoise. The buck has a small star, the doe has a larger star and frosted ears. I'll get better pictures tomorrow...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!! Another set of trips! You are so lucky! what is Rue's ratio so far?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I was shocked!!! They came so fast too. As for Rue's ratio. Lets see...

Rose 1 doe/1 buck
Daisy 1 doe
Potsie 3 does/1 buck
Minuet 2 does/1 buck
Blossom 2 does/1 buck

So a total of 9 does to 4 bucks. Pretty good I'd say.

Hera's next!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, I was doing boring stuff like cooking and cleaning and get up to all of this!! Good job! They are just beautiful! I guess it was worth the wait! Congrats! Di


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies !!!!! And mostly does to that is great!!!!! I love all of their coloring-especially the chamoisee ones. Maybe i'll get one colored like that with my LaManchas someday. I hope your doe year continues.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

More triplets - I would have never guessed her to be that big. 

Congratulations once again. The baby boom sure has hit your place.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on all the new babies!!! That is awesome to have trip from both!!!! 

Take care of all - and please give the babies a kiss and moms a biscuit for me - 

Allison


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GOOD GOING Blossom!! :girl: :girl: :boy: . They are beautiful babies Ashley, Rue has certainly proved himself!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes he sure has. Loads and loads of babies by him and mostly does. Who could complain!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the cute kids..... :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------

